# April Mods bring May LAN Parties



## wtf8269 (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been wanting to do this mod to my case since the day I got it, but I never had the balls to do it. Well I grew some and did it. As some of you might know I took the hard drive rack out and the mounts for it shortly after getting my case. Well I knew that looked cooler but the case looked too crowded with both the rack in and the regular 3.5" bay cage. So I thought I could take the cage out, but since the drive covers are mounted into the cage, that would result in me having no drive bay covers. So I came up with an idea to cut the 3.5" cage down, but I thought it was too risky. I finally did it and I'm so pleased with the results. I hope you think the same.














I also added in an 80gb WD IDE drive I had laying around that used to be in my CS:S server that I sold awhile ago. I'll be doing a couple of other things too in the next week or so. I have a dvd-rw drive that I'll be putting in along with the dvd-rom drive that I already have. That will involve more ghosting. Also, with my dad giving his old PC to my half-brother, they will be coming up to visit for Easter and they don't know about it. He would like to have Windows on that PC before they get here. That means he needs to order a hard drive. So it's possible he may take my 80gb and I'll end up with a 80-160gb SATA drive. I told him what I had was fine, but I won't complain if I got a better drive. Also, I'll probably be ordering silver or black IDE and SATA cables. I haven't decided yet, but I need a 36" IDE in order to run two removable disk drives.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 10, 2006)

...that is SUCH a good looking case. Post it in the case gallery with specs and everything . Do you notice any performance increase or does it just plain kick ass?


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 10, 2006)

It is in the case gallery, just not with these mods. Thanks though man.

I'm looking at ordering some sleeving kits too and hoping to improve some of the wiring as well. That CPU fan wire has always bugged me, so that's on the top of the list.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 10, 2006)

hahahahah sleeving kits won't do anything about that CPU fan cable, a 3-pin extension cable will (so you can hide the extra long cable instead of stretch the extra short one). Otherwise everything looks tidy. Happy Gaming!


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, I know. That cable is actually a good 2-3ft long with the adapter I'm running on it for my fan controller. The sleeving kits are for some of the power/fan connections. Such as the ones going to the hard drives.

Here are the items I'm planning on ordering:
4x SATA Cables
1x 36" Dual Device IDE Cable. Long to reach behind mobo and connect to two drives.
1x 12" Single Device IDE Cable. Short because the 80gb is so close.
1x 5ft of 3/4" Black Sleeving. For power cables.
1x 5ft of 1/4" Black Sleeving. For fan/misc cables.
4x 80mm Fan Washer/Silencer. To stop the vibrations in my side panel when my smart fans are turned up.
1x Dual 12" Blue Cathode Kit. One will be run on the bottom of the case, the other mounted towards the front.

Only two things I may not get are the fan washers and the cathodes. Suggestions?


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 11, 2006)

All parts ordered. Hopefully they'll make it here before the weekend.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 11, 2006)

if its annoying you that much, get the washers, and if you have a side window, get the cathodes. If you're going on a case mod shopping spree, then go ahead and get all that . You might want to get yourself an Accelero X2 while you're at it...just a suggestion though. If you're happy, then no need to switch anything up.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think I want an Accelero because from the reviews I've read it didn't seem to improve cooling performance at all, it was just quieter. That Evercool cooler just reviewed looks pretty nice though. As mentioned in the review it looks like a 4 heatpipe version may come out. So I'm going to wait to see if one does. ATITool crashes when I try to overclock my card though anyway so I'm fine with the cooler I have.


----------



## FLY3R (Apr 11, 2006)

Tight, i like it, good work!! yeah thats a nice rig.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks man.

Bad news though, parts won't be here until Tuesday. Not very good because I was hoping to have a LAN party next tuesday night. (Spring break starts for me after school tomorrow.)


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 12, 2006)

I need to have/find more lanparties lol. Until then, I guess I'll have to stick to hosting internet tourneys


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, I'd love to go to some larger ones. It's usually just my friends and I. About 5-6 people including myself.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 13, 2006)

I need to find more friends with computers before those friends can come over . I usually host full halo servers though...10 people max


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 13, 2006)

i Lan at school since we have rents w/ unstable job times and such EX: im not alowed to have ppl over cause my rents think ill party while the kids i Lan with are young and their parents need to know me....so we grab our systems we bring disks and we come to school after hours ask the comp apps teacher the day before if we can use his room then we just put our rigs on the table and jack into the schools network share a game or 2 and bam we game/geek out for like 4 hrs b4 the teacher splits or were asked to leave.


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 13, 2006)

Ha I wish there were LAN parties were I am from but most of my friends are so spared out that it is a pane to get every one to gather to do something


----------



## OOTay (Apr 13, 2006)

Dood most of my friends dont even know how game on a pc... i have at most 3 people in my whole town who know how to game on a pc. Lan Partys Are Small in my Town.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 13, 2006)

we should all just get together sometime and have a huge lanparty


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm game, I don't know how far I'll be allowed to drive though.


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 13, 2006)

That would be nice except I live in cape Breton Nova Scotia and it is about a days drive to the border and then to wear ever I am going


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 13, 2006)

OOoooooohh more good news!!

My dad and I are getting these LCD screens. But I asked my dad if I could sell my current monitor to pay the difference and get this monitor, but he's kind of iffy about that because he was hoping to get my monitor and run duals with one of those ViewSonic LCDs. It's a win win situation but the Samsung would be sweeter. I should have one of them by this time next week or so. *Happy dance*


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 13, 2006)

lol you're getting me in the upgrade spirit...namely an FX5500 for Darth Flatulence and that Evercool Turbo2 for my X850XT


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 14, 2006)

It's a good feeling isn't it? Then you about want to rip something apart while waiting for it to ship.

By the way two 20.1" Samsung LCDs have been ordered.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 15, 2006)

LCDs will be here Tuesday, which as I've already said is when my stuff from SVC.com is coming. So my next update will be tuesday then. Probably later that night or maybe Wednesday depending on how long I take with my wiring and cleaning up everything.


----------



## OOTay (Apr 15, 2006)

wow thanks for pointin that SVC.com out although i think i just might have seen that place before, they have some nice prices.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 15, 2006)

alright, common sense had a conversation with my idea to upgrade everthing, and I've decided on a 6200 for Darth Flatulence when I have enough money. I'll hold off on replacing the X850XT's cooler until my birthday (and then I'll ask for ATIsilencer5 )


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 18, 2006)

W00t everything is out for delivery on the shipping status!! Update tonight probably.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Nearing perfection.*

Alright, everything is in and all the wires are about as tidy as I can get them for now. I want to buy an extension for the PCIE power connection for my graphics card so I can run that cleaner. I also need to buy some more sleeving, and the bearings in one of my side fans is going bad so I'll need to purchase a new one of those. Oh yeah, last but not least this Samsung is f*cking awesome. 

Pics of everything later tonight once I clean up all the tools and zipties from my work as well as trash, cables, and tables from my LAN party.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Better late than never.*

I'm sure I'm not the only lazy person around here. I finally got around to cleaning up my room and taking some pictures. Here they are, hope it's not too many. Oh and I appologize for some of the blurry pictures. I was taking them with my dad's SLR camera and it will auto focus on one part of the image and blur the rest. The problem with some of the images is that it focused on the wrong part. I will retake new ones soon. As I said in the previous post, there is more I would like to do yet.


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 24, 2006)

Very very nice Aaron, it's a great setup you have there.

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks man. I'd like to make this system last until Vista comes out. Everything I do to it between now and then will just be little things.


----------



## drade (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice dude, great case, Im gonna get switches also, and a sick fan controller for my v1000b

I just love the case and the setup man, it looks great, kool desk, nice posters, i love how your printer is in the back.


10/10 defintly.


----------



## drade (Apr 24, 2006)

By the way, Could you please take a pic of the back of those switches? I just want to see how it looks, im thinking about buying one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow looks really nice.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 25, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> By the way, Could you please take a pic of the back of those switches? I just want to see how it looks, im thinking about buying one.


Yeah I can get one after dinner tonight. I'm at school right now.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 25, 2006)

Alright, really weird. I come home to boot my PC. It doesn't turn on. I look down and see the standby LED isn't even on. I try flipping the master switch on the psu (thought maybe i shut it off for some reason), tried resetting the surge protector, tried a different outlet, tried a different power cord, nothing. I really don't know what the hell happened. I didn't even touch the damn thing.


----------



## drade (Apr 25, 2006)

RATS I TELL YOU.


Hmm, you is any led coming on the mobo or anything liek that, sure your psu aint fryed?


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 25, 2006)

You don't get anything at all? Not even from the psu? Did you try disconnecting the psu and manually turning it on to see if that's it?

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 25, 2006)

No, mobo wasn't getting any power. No standby light. I just disconnnected everything and did the jumper trick to turn on the psu by itself, no such luck. It's dead. So, three options. A: Take it out, open it up (thus void my warrenty), check for blown fuses, replace the fuse myself if that's the case and problem solved. B: Return it for a replacement and be computer-less for a couple weeks. Or C: Spend the $170 (that I had saved for a bumper for my car) on a new PSU and get it by the end of the week.


----------



## drade (Apr 26, 2006)

B: Return it for a replacement and be computer-less for a couple weeks.

Be patient, save money, and save your warranty and still have it.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Sigh*. Yeah, that's probably what I'm going to end up doing. It just sucks doing without a PC. I'm on my dad's now, but I can't always be on this.


----------



## drade (Apr 26, 2006)

Yea it does suck, but just think your saving money, a warranty, just a little bit of stress in this.

I always 2 day my shipments cause im to impatient, and i end up paying mostly more then the prodect is worth sometimes.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 26, 2006)

If you got it from newegg RMA process should take about a week...but no DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES OPEN YOUR POWER SUPPLY. You will void your warrenty and probably electrocute yourself.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd be more worried about the warrenty part than the electrocution part. I've had many PSUs open before. Just don't lick your fingers and stick them straight down inside.

But I am going to RMA it. We do have a 380w dual 12v (16a/16a) Antec laying around waiting to be installed into my dad's old PC to give to a family member. I don't know if that's strong enough for my PC though. I don't know much about multiple 12v rail PSUs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

just try it to make sure the comp still boots and that its not another hardware failure.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yup works just fine. The 120mm fan on this psu spins insanely slow. Looks like 300rpm lol. I want to try to find a way to turn it up. CPU held stable in prime95 too, which suprised me truthfully. I didn't think dual 16a was that much. Guess it's time to RMA the OCZ though.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, that should hold you through until that new power supply shows up at your door...remember, whenever you go through with an RMA, NEVER SKIMP OUT ON SHIPPING. You will hate yourself later if you do lol. Reminds me of the time I was RMA'ing my 3200+ (and got my wonderful 3800+ ). It took a week and a half for my 3200+ to get to AMD land. It took about an hour for them to approve my RMA though


----------



## drade (Apr 26, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> Yeah, that should hold you through until that new power supply shows up at your door...remember, whenever you go through with an RMA, NEVER SKIMP OUT ON SHIPPING. You will hate yourself later if you do lol. Reminds me of the time I was RMA'ing my 3200+ (and got my wonderful 3800+ ). It took a week and a half for my 3200+ to get to AMD land. It took about an hour for them to approve my RMA though




lollol, I remember when I returned a product that was incompatible with my hardware, it took them a week to inspect it, 3 days to approve it, so 2 weeks in total and i got my refund..  newegg...


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> Yeah, that should hold you through until that new power supply shows up at your door...remember, whenever you go through with an RMA, NEVER SKIMP OUT ON SHIPPING. You will hate yourself later if you do lol. Reminds me of the time I was RMA'ing my 3200+ (and got my wonderful 3800+ ). It took a week and a half for my 3200+ to get to AMD land. It took about an hour for them to approve my RMA though


Off topic, but how did you get a 3800+ to replace a 3200+? That's a huge upgrade lol.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 26, 2006)

It said somewhere in the warranty that they could replace it with a processor of equal or greater value...I just got really lucky lol. w00t for 12X multiplier!!!


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah I forgot about the or greater value part. Guess they just didn't have any 3200's laying around.

*Sigh* the longer time goes on, the more I wish I would have gotten an Opty 165 instead.


----------



## markkleb (Apr 26, 2006)

I have to agree, EXCELENT job in organizing the inside. You should be proud..


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

I was until the PSU blew and I discovered I have to do it all over again lol.


----------



## markkleb (Apr 26, 2006)

Doing it all over is the fun part to me...


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

Sometimes, not when you just finished though lol.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hmm.. I kind of want to put a 120mm fan in the top now instead of that 80mm. What do you guys think, yay or gay?


----------



## markkleb (Apr 26, 2006)

Gay is two guys in love.

Making a bigger hole to install a quiter fan that flows more is cool.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 26, 2006)

little warning about getting that 120mm top fan in...it may SOUND like a good idea, but think about it. How are you going to cut through hard metal? Dremel, metal saw, torch, etc. Cutting your case can lead to sparks raining down on your precious parts, and then you end up with a fried PC, which would be bad lol. Keep the 80mm fan in unless you're sure you can put a 120mm fan in w/o cutting, and if you need to cut, get all your components out first.


----------



## markkleb (Apr 26, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> little warning about getting that 120mm top fan in...it may SOUND like a good idea, but think about it. How are you going to cut through hard metal? Dremel, metal saw, torch, etc. Cutting your case can lead to sparks raining down on your precious parts, and then you end up with a fried PC, which would be bad lol. Keep the 80mm fan in unless you're sure you can put a 120mm fan in w/o cutting, and if you need to cut, get all your components out first.


LOL


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm well aware of the risks. Thanks though. My case has a removable hard drive cage and motherboard tray, so taking the parts out is no problem. I'd use a 5" holesaw to do it with. I used a 3" for the 80mm blow holes. Also, I'd be doing it more for more airflow than for silence. Each of my case fans are 50db a piece at full blast and my Tornado is near 60db at full blast. The only problem about this is that if I mess it up(which would actually be kind of hard to do with a hole saw) well then my whole case is f*cked. It's not like everything else that I've modded so far where I can just buy a replacement one if I ruin it.

Each of my 80mm fans do 72cfm in open air. A 120mm Smart fan is rated at around 93cfm. So I'd be gaining about 20cfm. I say this because with the open blowhole it would be doing very close to what it would do in open air. Or, I could get a non-led 120mm fan which would get me in to the 120+cfm range.

By the way, the "yay or gay" thing, that's something my friends say instead of "yay or nay".

Edit: Lol, shit. People do everything for you when you've got a Lian Li. Check this out. That's for a 120mm radiator though in addition to the 80mm fan, not in place of it.


----------



## markkleb (Apr 26, 2006)

they are kind of plain , but GREAT cases...


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, now I'm thinking about switching to more quiet oriented cooling. I have my side panel off and the only fans I have running are CPU fan, GPU fan, PSU fan, NB fan, and the 2 front fans to cool the hard drives. After running the artifact test for about 5min on ATI Tool, I discovered that my CPU doesn't go about 38ºC even with the fan at about 6v. My GPU went all the way up to 81ºC, but that's because it's on stock cooling and I have all the side panels off at the moment meaning so side fans. So I'm thinking about maybe switching to a Zalman and some much quieter non-performance 80mm fans. On the other hand though I'd rather not give up my cooling performance.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 8, 2006)

My RMA'd OCZ should be coming in today. So hopefully I'll have a working PC today. I had to do without one all weekend because we had to put together my dad's old PC for my half brother. I'm at school right now, and I'm on a computer for the first time in 3 days. I did alright, I ended up buying Forza Motorsport for Xbox and got addicted to that over the weekend.

I also made a mod out of some sheet aluminum over the weekend. It attatches to the side of what is left of my 3.5" bays, does a 90º bend to cover up the back of them, then another 90º in the other direction to cover up the place where my wires come out. It turned out really nice.

I also routed my fan wires so that they run down my front panel into the front USB port and along the bottom of the case instead of coming up and wrapping around the top part of my case.

If my PSU comes in in time and I have enough time to set it up and get pictures I will post some tonight, but with a lot of homework on top of me lacking in sleep, needing to mow the lawn, and lift at my friend's house I'm not going to make any guarantees. But I just wanted to update here.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 9, 2006)

Well, my PC won't post again. It's getting 1 long beep then 2 short beeps. According to what I've researched most sites say that means a video card problem. Another site that allowed me to research for specifically the Award BIOS (which is what my motherboard has) also added that it can sometimes be a motherboard error. Once I get home (at school right now) I'm going to take the graphics card out and put it back in. I think the PCIE power connection to the card might be bad because it was a pretty nasty bend it had to take in order to be put in because my hard drive rack is so close to the card. As far as it possibly being the motherboard, I don't want to have to think about having to RMA my motherboard again.


----------



## drade (May 9, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Well, my PC won't post again. It's getting 1 long beep then 2 short beeps. According to what I've researched most sites say that means a video card problem. Another site that allowed me to research for specifically the Award BIOS (which is what my motherboard has) also added that it can sometimes be a motherboard error. Once I get home (at school right now) I'm going to take the graphics card out and put it back in. I think the PCIE power connection to the card might be bad because it was a pretty nasty bend it had to take in order to be put in because my hard drive rack is so close to the card. As far as it possibly being the motherboard, I don't want to have to think about having to RMA my motherboard again.




Man I feel bad for your system, its nice but issues. :/

please update I would love to know what the problem is


----------



## zekrahminator (May 9, 2006)

If you have a spare PCI video card, you should use it. There should be some more PCIe dongles coming out of that power supply, and there should PCIe adapters that came with your video card.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 10, 2006)

Oh yeah, I should update lol. Yeah I went home and took out the GPU and put it back in and it booted fine. I cleaned up the wires, and buttoned up the case. Works great. The power wires to the mobo bend the cover I made a little bit so I'm going to try to tuck the wires back so the cover will be straight. Sorry I didn't update right away, I went over to my friend's house to lift and then after dinner when I came home I played some San Andreas because I haven't played it since last Thursday.

Once I get that cover fixed I should have some pics up in a few days.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 10, 2006)

Yay! Good to hear you have it working, can't wait for pics, this thing sounds awesome! .


----------



## wtf8269 (May 10, 2006)

Well, I got bored so here are a couple. I'll update my Photobucket later though.









Flipping the PSU upside down worked out really nicely, you can actually see my top fan now. The panel I made worked out pretty nicely too, also as I said I ran the fan wires down through the front panel and along the bottom of the case, so no more wire sticking out along the top.


----------



## drade (May 10, 2006)

Yea you ahd alot of time lol, uhm my pc is a wire mess, but everything is working and I got alot going on so uhm Its looks great man!


----------



## wtf8269 (May 11, 2006)

Actually making the aluminum cover only took about a half hour to cut bend and grind smooth. Wiring does take about an hour though. Thanks.


----------



## markkleb (May 11, 2006)

I am putting a X850XT in my new comp and the AC silencer5 is much cooler than the VC cooler you have there. It lowered my temps 15C.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 11, 2006)

Sadly, ATIsilencer5 doesn't fit his video card . I'm sure that if he really saw the need, WTF would get an Accellero X2.


----------



## markkleb (May 11, 2006)

What a dipstick (me),that is what happens when u get old. You miss stuff thats obvious.

I was gonna get a x1800 but the power and heat kept me away. I was looking at this cooler, take a look its pretty nice and cheap.


http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/04/14/is_the_kuformula_vf1_plus_the_formula_for_graphics_cooling/


----------



## wtf8269 (May 12, 2006)

Yeah I've looked at quite a few aftermarket coolers, but I have no need to overclock. Plus ATITool crashes when I try to, so I'm just going to keep ATI happy and keep my warrenty.

Really sweet news here: I've got an old Yamaha RX-V592 5.1 amp with Yamaha 140w peak fronts w/ 10" woofers, shitty Yamaha 30w center channel (working on replacing), old 1967 ElectoVoice rears (i think about 50-100w peak) w/ 8" woofers, and my pride and joy a Klipsch SUB-12 12" subwoofer 650w max 300wrms. Anywho, since the amp is from about 1997 it doesn't have optical or spdif. It just has the old school 6 individual rca hookups. I've had my PC hooked into it, but just as stereo for listening to music. Today I ran to RadioShack to buy some 1/8" headphone to stereo RCA plug converters, and hooked the 5.1 outlets on my sound card into the 6 ports on the back of my amp. Now I play games with true 5.1.

So tomorrow after school a couple of my buddies are coming over and we're completely rearanging my room so the speakers surround my PC. I'll hookup my PC speakers to my TV probably so I'll still have good sound for that if I want to watch tv and play a game at the same time. All of my consoles and my DVD player will still be hooked into the amp too. TV will be the only thing I will use the PC speakers for from now on. I'm psyched.


----------



## drade (May 12, 2006)

Nice hope it comes out good!


----------



## wtf8269 (May 17, 2006)

Alright just need to sweep up a little bit and I'll take some pics tonight and post hopefully. I have found a way to flip my hard drives around so you won't see the hdd wires either. I may end up doing that tonight and skipping on the pics. I also will probably have to mow the lawn today. In addition to that I have 2 review packets to do for my Introduction to Engineering Design class to do by tomorrow. (Any other procrastinators in here?)


----------



## KennyT772 (May 18, 2006)

hey wtf i would switch ur xp-90 around to where the fan is over the memory...that way your gpu isnt at stake.


----------



## markkleb (May 18, 2006)

(Any other procrastinators in here?)
story of my life....


----------



## KennyT772 (May 18, 2006)

agreed!


----------



## wtf8269 (May 18, 2006)

If I flip the XP-90 up I have to take it off every time I want to access my RAM. Plus, it won't go down far enough to touch the GPU.

Anyway, I tried flipping the hard drives around in the way I intended and it didn't work. I ended up breaking off that little plastic guide on the SATA connection of my 2nd Raptor as well.  I've done this before and the guide stays in the cable, so the drive will still function perfectly. The cable is just more flimsy if touched. *Sigh.*

I also still have some more cleaning up to do, still have to do that homework, and I'm tired. So no pics tonight, sorry guys. I'm going to go nap then do that homework. I should have pics by the weekend. I'll tell you what, I'm really ready for school to end. I've got this week to finish, next week, and then a few days for exams the week after that.


----------



## markkleb (May 18, 2006)

Sorry for the prob, these are supposed to help..

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/accessories.asp?ProdID=74

and these are cool too,

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556028284.html


----------



## drade (May 18, 2006)

That secure connect is really nice actually


----------



## wtf8269 (May 18, 2006)

Hmm, well I might pick up some of the right angle ones I forgot about those. I need to see if I can RMA my other Raptor. I can't use any other cable other than the one I have now, becuase this cable is the one with the broken off plastic guide stuck in it. It actually still fits in pretty nicely because I have latching SATA cables, but it really bugs me since it was one of my Raptors.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 3, 2006)

Alright school is out so I got the time and motivation to clean my room and take pics of the new setup with the stereo being used as PC speakers. I've got two Yamaha NS-A222's (140w max) from '87 as fronts w/ 10" woofers. Klipsch SUB-12 650w max 12" subwoofer. I'm running dual centers using two of the sattelites from my old PC speakers (53wrms each). Two classic ElectroVoice 100w max speakers from '69 with 8" woofers for rears. Amp is a Yamaha RX-V592 from '98. 75wrms to each front and the centers. 35wrms to the rears. I was actually suprised that it was so little wattage when I read this review. It sounds bitchin though, and that's what counts. All of these things were hand-me-downs from my dad. Only thing I payed for was the Klipsch sub. I think I may have listed this stuff in a prior post, but oh well. Anyway, on to the pictures. Enjoy.

Setup:





AV Rack:




Left front & Sub in corner behind PC:




Yamaha NS-A222:




ElectroVoice:




























Distance between CPU & GPU. Make you nervous?:




Distance between front fan & HDDs:





I also have update the screenshots section of my Photobucket. I'm going to try to start getting more screenshots now.


----------



## markkleb (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice stereo setup, The comp looks very nice.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks, it's a blast while playing HL2: Episode 1. Well, any game for that matter lol.


----------

